
Gender-inclusive French is a ‘mortal danger’ to the language - jamesdgb
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/10/27/gender-inclusive-french-mortal-danger-language-academie-francaise/
======
grey_shirts
oh ffs [eyeroll]

the Academie is the most preposterous, most close-minded collection of people
so behind the times I doubt they're aware that they are no longer a force of
colonialism

~~~
dontlikeitupem
Brute forcing an entire language to meet the PC brigades march of the day
marks the decendency, rather than ascendency of empires. The east laughs at
the west once more.

